# Ok with repairs, need parts



## sefness (Jun 9, 2007)

I've been over the web for 3hrs now and finally have give in to the fact that I must have help finding a good source for window parts. Every where you go it's let us replace them for you without many offers of parts. I have no idea what name brand these windows are but if you have a house built in the 70/80's you probably have aluminum doulble pane windows or had them before you give in to replacements. What I need is the little plastic or nylon shoe that keeps the bottom of the window from rubbing metal to metal. These parts are not the typical one found in Home Hepot. They are pieces that snap into the bottom of the frame around the glass pane. I know time is near for replacing these windows but for now this inexpensive part can save me a bundle.  

Any help finding a place for these parts is greatly appreciated

Thanks,

Sefness


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 11, 2007)

Most of these places don't make the parts because it is not cost effective for them. See if you can make something like it or track down a window supplier in your area and take the piece with you....they may have seen it, or have one.

Good luck.


----------



## donnap (Jun 14, 2007)

What type of window is it? Double hung? Slider?  

www.swisco.com 

We specialize in replacement hardware.



sefness said:


> I've been over the web for 3hrs now and finally have give in to the fact that I must have help finding a good source for window parts. Every where you go it's let us replace them for you without many offers of parts. I have no idea what name brand these windows are but if you have a house built in the 70/80's you probably have aluminum doulble pane windows or had them before you give in to replacements. What I need is the little plastic or nylon shoe that keeps the bottom of the window from rubbing metal to metal. These parts are not the typical one found in Home Hepot. They are pieces that snap into the bottom of the frame around the glass pane. I know time is near for replacing these windows but for now this inexpensive part can save me a bundle.
> 
> Any help finding a place for these parts is greatly appreciated
> 
> ...


----------



## sefness (Jun 15, 2007)

The window is a slider and you are correct, you do have the part which I have ordered already from Swisco. I did continue my search and still did not find the parts anywhere else in the city of Denver anyways. The problem with ordering from you guys is that the shipping cost is tremendously high. Any way around that, because I do intend to order more parts now that I've found you.


Thanks again,

Sefness



donnap said:


> What type of window is it? Double hung? Slider?
> 
> www.swisco.com
> 
> We specialize in replacement hardware.


----------

